# **Ohio Bass Federation Nation**



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know we had our Annual meeting Sunday (which was great). I will copy and post what I sent out to my fellow club members. Also I stepped up to take the North Zone Directors spot on the Board as well. So anyone interested in bringing their club onboard or looking for a club shoot me an e-mail and will be happy to help out in anyway I can.
Overall there was not many changes that I have not already told everyone.
- There were some changes in the Board members due to terms expiring ( I am now Officially the North Zone Director) 
- Off limits Mon-Thurs week of the tourney
- Entry fee's will remain the same
- Format for pairings will remain the same
- Overall rules will remain the same

Official BASS Nation Tourney Dates and location:
- April 26th Grand Lake St. Mary's
- June 7th East Fork Lake
- June 28th Lake Erie (Sandusky Bay)
- July 19th Ohio River (Gallipolis)
- August 30th Berlin Reservoir
- September 19 & 20th 6 Man Team tourney Lake St. Clair (Detroit Michigan) Candia Waters can be fished
Back up lake will be Indian lake, "to be used only if gas prices exceed $3.00 per gallon by August 1 2009


John Terry
[email protected]
419-612-6979 cell


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

I was looking to join a club and fish this year for the first time. I am in college and have been fishing the BFL for several years, but it is becoming too expensive for my college budget. How do I get started and find a local club to fish in?


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

KSU pm me your contact info and location and I will forward it on the the right people and get some one in touch with you ASAP 

Thanks for your interest Chris Lappert OBFN VP


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Still adding members. 

John T


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Just a head's up, the entry forms are now available on the Ohio Bass Federation Nation Website. You can also pay online as well. This will be a very challenging year for the competition both angler and co-angler alike. The tour will cover just aboout every corner of the state to include Mother Erie and the Big O. Hope to see everyone out there this year. :B


----------

